# Silver Meteor (#98) 2h45m late out of Orlando



## Amtrak roder-lurker (Feb 9, 2011)

The Thruway bus from Ft. Myers/Tampa arrived on time at 1 PM. Train #97 was sitting in the station and left on-time for Miami. But when it came time for NB #98 to arrive at 1:43, nada. We were told first that it was delayed by an "inspection."

Then at the new ETA of 3 PM, they told us they had to switch out a sleeper,and the train would arrive at 4:15. I had visions of insufficient space for the sleeping car pax (me included) and the prospect of a ride in coach.

Finally, the train showed up at about 4:40. We left about 10 minutes later. The sleeping car attendant told me the bad car hat a flat wheel. Shouldn't they have noticed that before the train left Miami at 8:40 in the morning?

They did bring us sandwiches, I guess to cover the lunch we would have had, though it might have been nice if they had passed them out while we were waiting in the station. But it wasn't all bad. The weather was beautiful, mid 70s, sunny. Nice conditions to sit by the tracks waiting for a train.

Now we're moving along nicely, we're even passing the cars on the adjoining road, even if we're not moving like the Acela Express.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 9, 2011)

If a brake stuck, it could have developed a flat spot after leaving Miami.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2011)

Or it left Miami 3 hours late and didn't make up any time.


----------



## Amtrak rider-lurker (Feb 9, 2011)

Current update:

9:30 PM, we're between Jacksonville and Jessup, GA. Train has been running fast, but we haven't made up any time. I am alittle concerned, the Weather Service has a winter weather adviosory 1-2 inches of snow between Fayetteville and Rocky Mount. Hope it doesn't delay us. I got off and got some fresh air in Jacksonville, and found out another job of the sleeping car attendant I never realized, that of topping off the water tanks in the sleepers.

I had the mahi-mahi special for dinner, apple pike for dessert not bad. The diner is more busy than on my southbound trip ion the Silver Star. I suspect it's the difference between Sunday and Wednesday nights. As typical for my train trips, I had more friendly dining partners on my return trip than on the outbound journey. Heck, Sunday night, I had the table to myself. Now I'm sitting in the lounge with a gin and tonic typing this.

Will someone tell whoever rigged up the privacy curtains in the viewliner sleepers that there are two kinds of velcro -- the hard little hooks and the fuzzy stuff that the hooks stick to. They installed the hard hooks on both the curtains and the door jamb, which makes it hard to secure the curtain. This is a bit of a problem when you want to use the complementary toilet supplied with each viewliner roomette.

In the lounge, I'm overhearing a couple of ladies complaining that they had sleeper tickets but because they had to remove the bad sleeper, they were forced into coach. I guess I was lucky, my room was still waiting for me. I hope Amtrak refunds their sleeper fees, heck if I were running Amtrack, I'd refund the whole fare. If they had pulled that stunt on me in Orlando, I would have wanted them to buy me a plane ticket. Is this sort of thing typical?

Well, if the train continues to be late, maybe I'll provide an update tomorrow morning, as it looks like we're not getting into B-more until 11.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 10, 2011)

You certainly would be refunded the sleeper fare. I believe arrangements would be made for complimentary meals too. You could be given option of complete refund but air fare would be your responsibility.


----------



## Amtrak rider - Lurker (Feb 10, 2011)

Update 8 AM on Feb 10

We pulled into rocky Mount NC at about 7 AM, or 4:20 behind schedule. Someone at breakfast said there had been an accident, which held us up. I remembered the train stopping for a long while sometime in the early morning. There was snow on the ground around Rocky Mount, it's disappeared as we've headed north. We're now passing through Emporia, VA.

I actually had a good sleep for a change, and the car attendant showed me how to work the upper berth, so when I woke up, I was able to raise it and have all the space I needed. In balance I think I like the Viewliner roomettes better than those on the Superliner, though I still don't like in in-room toilet.

Well, let's hope there are not further delays, and I arrive early enough so that I don't have to take advantage of lunch service.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Feb 26, 2011)

We were on that same train, and also got some "extra train time"....lol! Still a pleasant trip with excellent OBS.....


----------



## Sbaitso (Feb 27, 2011)

> Will someone tell whoever rigged up the privacy curtains in the viewliner sleepers that there are two kinds of velcro -- the hard little hooks and the fuzzy stuff that the hooks stick to. They installed the hard hooks on both the curtains and the door jamb, which makes it hard to secure the curtain. This is a bit of a problem when you want to use the complementary toilet supplied with each viewliner roomette.


Working with the velcro is always a challenge and makes me feel like MacGyver whenever I'm able to get it rigged up in a way that holds for the trip. I always think of it as part of the adventure! h34r:

Thanks for the report, always interesting to hear what's up on the Silver lines.


----------

